# Cat / toast experiment answers please.



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

Good evening, to you all the great the good and the not so great and not so good.

Question, buttered toast always lands butterside down when dropped, a cat when dropped always lands on its feet.

If I secure toast butter side up to the back of a cat and then drop the cat from a window, ( rest assured that a foam filled safety mattress will be underneath complying to EU 9004 and ISO 2007 part 6 ) so that no toast will harmed in this experiment, will the result be a hovering cat ?

Answers please 


thanks Ken


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

If it does not work it may be a cataclysmic catastrophy ..but if it does work you may have found a way towards purrpetual motion....but please don't ring us we will ring you.... :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

If the electrical lead is still plugged in it could "catapult" it back up. Anyway, I don't think you should use "catering" equipment in that manner.

Johnny F


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

It's will be like the irrestible force meets the immovable object - the very fabric of the universe will be strained to the limit - odd will become even and dark matter will replace light - please don't do this experiment!!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Instead of the useless cat and a perfectly good slice of toast, what if you dropped a 10kg cannonball, and at the same time a 1kg ball of the same material.

Which would hit the ground first?

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Be aware that any cat I know will probably call in his lawyers and get them to sue you for cruel and unneccessary treatment.

G


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Sanatogen said:


> Instead of the useless cat and a perfectly good slice of toast, what if you dropped a 10kg cannonball, and at the same time a 1kg ball of the same material.
> 
> Which would hit the ground first?
> 
> Dave


Both hit at the same time ... & make a flat pussy on toast :wink:


----------



## 106320 (Aug 6, 2007)

An American magazine held a competition, inviting its readers to submit new scientific theories on ANY subject. 
Below is the winner: 

Subject: Perpetual Motion 

When a cat is dropped, it always lands on its feet, and when toast is dropped, it always lands buttered side down. 

Therefore, if a slice of toast is strapped to a cat's back, buttered side up, and the animal is then dropped, the two opposing forces will cause it to hover, spinning inches above the ground. 

If enough toast-laden felines were used, they could form the basis of a high-speed monorail system. 

.....and then this mail got this reply from one of the recipients: 

I've been thinking about this cat/toast business for a while. In the buttered toast case, it's the butter that causes it to land buttered side down - it doesn't have to be toast, the theory works equally well with Jacob's crackers. So to save money you just miss out the toast - and butter the cats. 

Also, should there be an imbalance between the effects of cat and butter, there are other substances that have a stronger affinity for carpet. 

Probability of carpet impact is determined by the following simple formula: p = s * t(t)/t? where p is the probability of carpet impact, s is the "stain" value of the toast-covering substance - an indicator of the effectiveness of the toast topping in permanently staining the carpet. 

Chicken Tikka Masala, for example, has a very high s value, while the s value of water is zero. 

t? and t(t) indicate the tone of the carpet and topping - the value of p being strongly related to the relationship between the colour of the carpet and topping, as even chicken tikka masala won't cause a permanent and obvious stain if the carpet is the same colour. 

So it is obvious that the probability of carpet impact is maximised if you use chicken tikka masala and a white carpet - in fact this combination gives a p value of one, which is the same as the probability of a cat landing on its feet. 

Therefore a cat with chicken tikka masala on its back will be certain to hover in mid air, while there could be problems with buttered toast as the toast may fall off the cat, causing a terrible monorail crash resulting in nauseating images of members of the royal family visiting accident victims in hospital, and politicians saying it wouldn't have happened if their party was in power as there would have been more investment in cat-toast glue research. 

Therefore it is in the interests not only of public safety but also public sanity if the buttered toast on cats idea is scrapped, to be replaced by a monorail powered by cats smeared with chicken tikka masala floating above a rail made from white shag pile carpet


----------

